# 1500 Liter und Moderlieschen ???



## baddie (2. Apr. 2012)

Hi Leuts, 

also ich hab mich ja schon durch einige Themen gelesen aber will trotzdem nochmal aktuell fragen : 

Folgendes : 

Mein Bachlauf wird gespeist durch einen Bottich welcher ca.1500 Liter Wasser enthält. 
Die "Zuspeispumpe" läuft ca 6-8 Stunden am Tag. 
Pflanzen in dem "Bottich" sind eine __ Zwergseerose , __ Wasserpest (halte ich dort im Zaum) und der Rand ist bewachsen mit __ Wasserminze und massig Sumpfvergißmeinicht. 
Durchmesser des Bottichs ist ca 1,5m und im Hochsommer sind nichtmal 50% der Wasseroberfläche bedeckt. 
Da sich dort allerdings extrem viele Mücken ihrer Brut entledigen war mein Gedanke das velleicht mit 4-5 __ Moderlieschen unterbinden kann. 

Ich glaub das 1500 ltr für 5 Fische weitaus mehr ist als 90 % der Aquarienfische zur Verfügung haben. 

Was meint Ihr ? Ist das ok so,  funktioniert und auch "schön" für die Fische oder doch eher anders gegen die Mücken vorgehen ? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Connemara (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 1500 Liter und  Moderlieschen ???*

Hallo Dirk,

ich habe auch einen ziemlich kleinen Teich...höchstens 1500l, wenn überhaupt und habe Moderlieschen drin. Der Grund war das gleiche Problem, das du auch hast. Mein Teichlein ist jetzt im 3. Jahr und alle Moderlieschen sind gesund und munter durch die Jahre gekommen !
Mückenlarven habe ich keine 

Liebe Grüße, Birgit


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 1500 Liter und  Moderlieschen ???*

Hi Dirk,

wie tief ist den der Bottich?

MfG Frank


----------



## baddie (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 1500 Liter und  Moderlieschen ???*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> wie tief ist den der Bottich?
> 
> MfG Frank



ups Maße vergessen. 

Tiefe ist 1m


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 1500 Liter und  Moderlieschen ???*

Hallo Dirk,

ich seh da kein Problem ein paar Moderlieschen einzusetzen.
Wie der Teich dann im Winter zu behandeln ist, solltest du wissen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 1500 Liter und  Moderlieschen ???*

Zwei Punkte möchte ich zu bedenken geben:
- 4 bis 5 sind fast zu wenig für einen Schwarmfisch (besser 8 bis 10)
- wenn alle Mückenlarven weg gefressen sind, was fressen die Lieschen dann? Evtl. zufüttern nicht vergessen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 1500 Liter und  Moderlieschen ???*

Hallo Dirk,

Ramu hat`s ja schon geschrieben, da Moderlieschen Schwarmfische sind, sollten
es minimum 10 sein - aber auf die Gefahr hin dass es dann nächstes Jahr 60 - 80 sind.
Die Tiefe von 1 m ist völlig ausreichend - das Volumen ist zwar nicht der Hit, aber wenn die 
Winter nicht so streng in Deiner Gegend sind, dann sollte dies durchaus ausreichend sein.
ML laichen am allerliebsten an Seerosenstägeln ab, deshalb solltest Du eine Seerose im 
Teich haben.
Es ist richtig interessant zu beobachten, wie die Männchen die Brutpflege betreiben,
und ihren Laich gegenüber anderen Lieschen verteidigen.

LG Markus


----------



## baddie (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 1500 Liter und  Moderlieschen ???*

Thx Leuts. 

natürlich wird im "Fall der Fälle" zugefüttert ...auch wenn ich eigentlich eh kaum füttere. 

Mein Schwiegervater hat gerade wieder massig von "einjährigen" bei sich entdeckt und ich ihm dann wohl mal 5-7 von den kleinen abnehmen. Schön ist ja das man in so einem Behältnis recht einfach  den Bestand auf das gewünschte Maß "reduzieren" kann.

In meinen grossen würde ich solche "Sexmonster" nie wieder einsetzen ...ebensowenig wie auch Goldfischartige


----------

